# Carrying Sack



## littlebird (Apr 2, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone had a pattern (or knew where to find one) to create a carrying pouch for a hedgie. I will be getting my baby in just a few weeks, and I've already had several people request visits. I don't really want to have to carry her around in a plastic container, so I was thinking of making something similar to a ferret carrier.

This is the only one I can find online: http://www.petco.com/product/118438/Mar ... t_Carriers

But I was thinking that I could easily sew something similar to this for her to travel in. Something with a strap to hang around my neck.

Any ideas?


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

If you do make one, just be sure to triple and quadruple stitch over your seams and straps. I've been asked to make something similar to this and I refuse just because of the fear of it breaking somehow and the hedgie dropping.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

I've made two carry bags for Archimedes. One is just a hedgie bag/sleeping bag with a strap attached. That one has flannel on the outside, and the strap is the same thing - fleece on the inside. The second one is similar but modified for a "flat" bottom; not literally flat, but the sides come down and meet in a rectangle, instead of just the two sides sewn together at the bottom, which gives him more room. For that one I used black ribbon about an inch wide for the strap. The straps for both are sewn on in an X shape - not just a line across at one place, but two vertical about an inch apart (forward-reversed-forward again by seeing machine) and then an X shape between the vertical lines. (That's the best way I can describe it without a visual example, haha.) The flat-bottomed bag also has a flap that goes over the top and snaps shut, which keeps him from crawling out if necessary. Usually I keep my hand by it anyway, but it's good for the occasional times when my hands are full carrying something inside from a trip to a store or whatever. 

I've never had any kind of problem with the bags or straps coming apart or not being strong enough. Not sure how the bags would work for carrying around textbooks or something that's actually heavy, but they're more than adequate for carrying a hedgehog + his blanket + a few handwarmers.


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

I've been using purse C (the red one with sunflowers near the bottom in the middle) this pattern for over a year to cart hedgies around while I'm doing things. The only thing I've done to one of them was extend the strap so it was a little longer. The purse type C has no exposed interior seams, plus the bottom is round, so plenty of room for a hedgie snuggled inside of a snuggle sack.

I've also made these as purses, you can carry a tonne of stuff... a 600 gram hedie is nothing.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

I'd watch out on motion sickness. Both my hogs have/had botion sickness from being carried & make huge messes in their carriers just walking to the car


----------

